

Ask HN: Modern “adventure game” worth playing? - eridal


======
polybius
Recent favorites:

\- Kentucky Route Zero
([http://kentuckyroutezero.com](http://kentuckyroutezero.com))

\- Sword and Sworcery
([http://www.swordandsworcery.com](http://www.swordandsworcery.com))

\- Machinarium ([http://machinarium.net/demo/](http://machinarium.net/demo/))

\- Botanicula ([http://botanicula.net](http://botanicula.net))

\- Psychonauts ([http://www.psychonauts.com](http://www.psychonauts.com))

List of good adventure games...
[http://www.gog.com/games/adventure##sort=bestselling&page=1](http://www.gog.com/games/adventure##sort=bestselling&page=1)

------
kgen
Not really "modern", but the remade Broken Sword 1/2 on android have been
really entertaining and fun (but a little short and abrupt in the endings),
and Broken Sword 5 (the new one) is not bad too.

------
PaulHoule
Try this

[http://www.gamestop.com/ps-vita/games/hyperdimension-
neptuni...](http://www.gamestop.com/ps-vita/games/hyperdimension-neptunia-
rebirth1/114988)

------
WorldMaker
Broken Age

Dreamfall Chapters (Grab The Longest Journey and [first] Dreamfall on GOG.com)

Almost all of Telltale Games' catalog

------
ablwr
Haven't played it myself yet, but heard great things about the Walking Dead
game being a largely point-and-click puzzle-solving game that might be what
you're looking for:
[https://www.telltalegames.com/walkingdead/](https://www.telltalegames.com/walkingdead/)

------
GotAnyMegadeth
I'm currently playing through Pokemon SoulSilver, which is a remake of Pokemon
Silver. IMO it's the best Pokemon (though I've not played X&Y).

------
rajacombinator
Wolf among us by telltale is awesome although pretty short.

------
msh
The wolf among us is fantastic!

------
programd
Skyrim. Many adventures to be had.

